# Help... Any info on a Jonsered 625 II???



## bobster1 (Oct 14, 2007)

I was doing some serious searching on the post for the Jonsered 225 II and could not find much info. I was at our local flea market and found someone selling a Jonsered 625 II. Saw looked pretty good condition. It had no fuel, and the seller was from a pawn shop. He could not give me any information on the saw. He knew nothing about the saw. I tried to crank it and the compression felt pretty good. I was wondering what is the specs for this saw? Is there a choke for this saw - I did not see one. All I saw was a short toggle switch for the ignition and that was it. I know there is a lot of parts for this saw in e Bay. I hope you can help me out decide whether to buy it or let it go. They were selling it for $80.00 as is... Thanks for your time....


----------



## rickyrooster (Oct 14, 2007)

*Jonsered 625II*

If it is complete and looks good, buy it. It is around a 60cc saw and roughly 4 hp. the 2 in the 625II means that it was one of the later model saws it the 625 line. If it runs good it is most likley to be worth between 200.00 to 250.00 in good condition. It would bring 80.00 or more on ebay as a parts saw if it is complete. good luck Rick


----------



## woodfarmer (Oct 14, 2007)

they are a great saw, i run one for twelve years no problems cutting hardwood with a 22" bar.
3.8 cu. in, 61.5 cc, 4.1hp, 13.6lbs(6.2kg), max. no-load rpm 12500, mfg until at least 1994


----------



## HiOctane (Oct 14, 2007)

Go ahead ,if compression looks good and general shape ok,80.00 is nothing.Yes there a choke on it ,opposite side of the switch,a black lever.


----------



## bobster1 (Oct 14, 2007)

HiOctane said:


> Go ahead ,if compression looks good and general shape ok,80.00 is nothing.Yes there a choke on it ,opposite side of the switch,a black lever.



I saw a black rectangle panel, but it only protruded 1/8th of an inch above the red saw body. It may be a broken choke plastic lever. Is it a pull thing or a slide (to the right of the saw body?) I will buy it next week if it is still for sale. Thanks everyone


----------



## HiOctane (Oct 15, 2007)

bobster1 said:


> I saw a black rectangle panel, but it only protruded 1/8th of an inch above the red saw body. It may be a broken choke plastic lever. Is it a pull thing or a slide (to the right of the saw body?) I will buy it next week if it is still for sale. Thanks everyone


Its a push/pull lever.


----------



## bobster1 (Oct 16, 2007)

HiOctane said:


> Its a push/pull lever.



Cool thanks, Hopefully it's still for sale this Saturday....


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 16, 2007)

This Workshop Manual from 1996 cover the 625 II, and lots of other models.

...and here is an Owners Manual for the 625, 630 and 670,


----------



## bobster1 (Oct 16, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> This Workshop Manual from 1996 cover the 625 II, and lots of other models.
> 
> ...and here is an Owners Manual for the 625, 630 and 670,



Awesome information! I hope it is still on sale...   
Thank you, thank you, thank you.....


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 17, 2007)

bobster1 said:


> Awesome information! I hope it is still on sale...
> Thank you, thank you, thank you.....



I had a 625 up till a few years ago. Got it as a basket case (literally) from a logger in British Columbia. Great saw! I should have put a ring/piston job on it instead of trading for a 310.

Harry K


----------



## bobster1 (Oct 17, 2007)

On E Bay I saw a piston kit for under $30.00 I hope the saw is still for sale at the flea market... Thanks...


----------



## almondgt (Jan 7, 2009)

*Jonsered 625 Mahle or other? Help*

Do any members know if the Jonsered 625 was released with a Mahle cylinder or is there another cylinder manufacturer for that saw? I came across a 625 saw and there is no Mahle stamped anywhere that I could see on the cylinder so I am suspicious as to the cylinder or jug being aftermarket since the saw does not presently run. Flywheel code starts with 501, what year would the manufacture date be?
:monkey:


----------



## bill268xp (Jan 7, 2009)

check the flywheel for number,s if it is 501-------- it the older one if it is 503------ it in the 1990 best of luck Bill:greenchainsaw:


----------



## almondgt (Jan 7, 2009)

bill268xp said:


> check the flywheel for number,s if it is 501-------- it the older one if it is 503------ it in the 1990 best of luck Bill:greenchainsaw:



Flywheel serial #is 501 ... ... .. Thanks Bill  Still would like to know if it is possible for the jug to be other than a Mahle from the Jonsered factory.


----------



## superfire (Jan 7, 2009)

*info*

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...65af549801a2448e88256b6a0002497b?OpenDocument


----------



## almondgt (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Superfire. Great site, use it all the time for reference.  Is a Mahle brand cylinder on a Jonsered 625 the only cylinder Jonsered used?


----------



## taplinhill (Jan 7, 2009)

almondgt said:


> Flywheel serial #is 501 ... ... .. Thanks Bill  Still would like to know if it is possible for the jug to be other than a Mahle from the Jonsered factory.



Do you have the cylinder off? If not it is very hard to see the markings. They are on the clutch side, down below the case, and usually covered in chainsaw ooze.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 7, 2009)

almondgt said:


> Thanks Superfire. Great site, use it all the time for reference.  Is a Mahle brand cylinder on a Jonsered 625 the only cylinder Jonsered used?



Husky made that saw for Jonsered, based on the Husky 61 - power seem to have varied a bit trough productions, so maybe the cylinders did as well?


----------



## taplinhill (Jan 7, 2009)

My 625II is a 1991 and does not have a Mahle. The marking looks like a "S" with a "K" through it. I would guess it is the original, but I'm not sure. I don't remember ever seeing an aftermarket cylinder for the 625. It has the external, for lack of a better term, impulse line like the 670.


----------



## almondgt (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes sir :agree2: we have a match. The following numbers are to the right of the SK or whatever 1773-1 with two ++ signs above the numbers. I cleaned out the crud and did find exactly what you are describing as far as markings on the base of the cylinder. Impulse line is present on my saw as taplinhill described. I also found the black carb cover on this 625 (the rest of the sticker is wore off for any additional markings) is the same size a 670 Jonsered utilizes. I note the date on that cover is 1989. I got into it today and got her running. 2+ hours labor, 3 pulls idling fine. Probably 3 feet of snow to get at the wood pile to try it so I called it a day. The saw was a mess but appears to be a very good saw. Glad your feedback has confirmed the cylinder is a Jonsered and I appreciate same.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 7, 2009)

almondgt said:


> ... Glad your feedback has confirmed the cylinder is a *Jonsered* and I appreciate same.



Husky...


----------



## almondgt (Jan 7, 2009)

Just the same in my books, Husky is fine too. Just glad She's stock. Husky 61 was exceptional in those days for its size. My father still runs his 61 he purchased new in 1980. Contributors to this topic are noted and appreciated. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## rickyrooster (Jan 7, 2009)

*625 II Jonsered*

to my knowledge no jonsered saw were made by anyone but mahle. and as far as I know no aftermarket 600 series jonsered cylinders are being made. If it doesnt have a mahle name on the jug, it's most likely a husky 61,266,268,or 272 aftermarket cylinder installed on the saw. As far as age look at the ID. tag. If it is aluminum with black letters it made in the 80's, if it's a black tag its a 90's saw. If you like the saw and feel its a good deal buy it aftermarket or not. tear in to it and fix it. if you must have an OEM. cylinder finding a used one is farely easy and not to expensive. good luck , Rick!


----------



## almondgt (Jan 7, 2009)

The ID tag is black so it is a newer production saw. Wonder if it could be a 625 II? Great info that makes me like the saw considerably more. I found one of the clutch shoes is cracked so I won't run the saw until I find a suitable replacement. Clutch on this 625 saw has a replaceable rim sprocket. Gotta love those Jonsered/s! 
 :greenchainsaw:


----------

